# Roccat Arvo Problem mit Numlock



## Hoschie (24. Juni 2010)

Halli Hallo,


Ich habe mir vor einer Woche die Roccat Arvo gekauft und bisher fuktioniert sie auch ganz gut.


Einziges Manko: Ich kann weder die MakroTasten noch den NummernBlock benutzen, auch nicht wenn er eigentlich aktiviert sein soll.
Das System erkennt das dann als wäre bei einer normalen Tastatur Numlock deaktiviert. Plus und Minus usw gehen nur die Zahlentasten nicht.

Habe Windows 7 Pro Software von Roccat drauf die es im Inet gab.


Jemand ne Lösung ? 

Gruß Tom


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (24. Juni 2010)

Hi,
oben rechts die "MODE" Taste gedrückt? 
LG


----------



## Hoschie (24. Juni 2010)

Jap dann gehts immer noch nit. aber wenn ich die ArvoCFG aus dem Ordner des Programmes ausführe dann funktionert er wundersamer weise O_o


----------



## Pakko5 (22. September 2010)

habe das gleiche prob. bei mir bringt aber auch die CFG nix, jemand ne lösung?


----------



## Hoschie (5. Januar 2011)

Seitdem ich die arvo am usb3 Port habe funktioniert Sie normal.


----------



## Shinty (8. Januar 2014)

Hatte dasselbe Problem und nach dem Beitrag von Hoschie wollte ich meine Arvo ebenfalls an den USB 3.0 Port anschliessen. Also Handy Taschenlampe angemacht und hinter den PC geschaut. Siehe da! sie war bereits an dem 3.0 Port. Naja ich habe dann trotzdem mal versucht umzustecken. Erst an den anderen 3.0 Port. Nichts passiert. Danach an den 2.0 Port. Wundersamerweise installiert er auf einmal den kompletten Treiber der Arvo neu. Und nachdem das abgeschlossen war, war sie auch wieder betriebsbereit. Daher meine Vermutung: wenn bei jemandem nochmal solch ein Problem auftritt einfach mal den USB Port tauschen und schauen ob es des Rätsels Lösung ist.


----------

